# 65 Gallon Cichlid Tank



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I spent an obscene amount of hours plowing through equipment, display pieces of driftwood, etc... when my only intention was to buy the tank w/a fairly specific footprint of 36"L x 18"D. Hours later, I ended up with...



















Cannot forget the wood to build the stand!!









Or boiling the driftwood.... making dinner is important I guess...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

whats your fish plan? Malawi, Tang, New world, or old world? I cant wait to see this tank fully set up!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

New world... I've got a gorgeous pair of rams (thanks Pat) that I'd rather not part with


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

ooo sounds good.

Stay away from apistos if your new to cichlids, they are usually quite expensive. I have always wanted to do a ram tank because there are so many varriants now (german blue, electric blue, gold, balloon gold, blue balloon, bolivian)


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm kind of wondering about a discus tank, but have heard they're hard to keep.... anyone?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I kept them for a while. Unless you are used to testing water, setting the ph, running optimum filtration, and keeping the tank Bare Bottom, i would not recommend them


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

AWW said:


> I kept them for a while. Unless you are used to testing water, setting the ph, running optimum filtration, and keeping the tank Bare Bottom, i would not recommend them


I do that daily with the axolotl's, so I do the rams as well... why is bare bottom preferred over substrate? Or a light substrate over a dark....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bare bottom is just easier to maintain with discus. If you are used to maintaining a tank like that, then no reason not trying to keep them. The rUle is 1 discus for 10 gallons. That being said, they do like to be in groups. 

All of that being said, discus also look awesome in a planted tank. Its good to have places for them to hide. Its just harder to maintain good water chemistry with plants. Plants also help filter.

In conclusion, i think there are two ways to start a discus tank. Get used to keeping discus the easy way, with a bare bottom way. This is ideal for growing large healthy discus because water changes are easy. The second way, is to plant your tank, monitor and keep the water chemistry right. Then add discus after a few months.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

My friend Jen came over to "assist" with aquarium stand building... finally! Ok fine, she built it, I held pieces of 2 x 4's.



















Have to make sure it's sturdy enough to hold 500+ lbs.










Our photographer










Finished product on a budget


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would brace the top of the legs under the top more. Just cut 2 x 4 to fit nice and snug in between the tops of the legs all around the perimeter of the inside of the top


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Time to put the moss wall together and up.... I forgot to buy suction cups, so it's currently sitting at the bottom of the tank  Although, since it's flame moss, I'm thinking that placing it at the bottom so the moss does grow up, may be a good thing... feedback?


----------



## Darkrapture (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay for moss wall!! I bet you had fun going all over the lower mainland trying to get all that moss 

As for the previous comment on bracing the legs at the top, don't worry! Theres plenty of support at the top underneath. The very top piece is pressure laminated wood and with that style frame of 2x4 it could probably hold double than what we (ahem, I -sorry to steal some thunder!!!) built it for 

I can't wait to see pics of the final set up!! Any specific discus you have your sights set on?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Darkrapture said:


> Yay for moss wall!! I bet you had fun going all over the lower mainland trying to get all that moss
> 
> As for the previous comment on bracing the legs at the top, don't worry! Theres plenty of support at the top underneath. The very top piece is pressure laminated wood and with that style frame of 2x4 it could probably hold double than what we (ahem, I -sorry to steal some thunder!!!) built it for
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of the final set up!! Any specific discus you have your sights set on?


I had a blast running across the LM picking up flame moss thank you!

The tank with about 80 lbs of sand, full of water, with heater, filter, deco, etc, seems to be doing fine. No creaking, bowing 

As for discus, I'm still contemplating it. They sound like hard (finicky) fish to keep, I'd love to get some wilds though, do a semi-community planted type thingy.... suggestions?


----------

